
Taiwanese Kidnappers Receive $1.68M Bitcoin Ransom from Billionaire Yuk-Kwan - 666_howitzer
http://cointelegraph.com/news/115502/taiwanese-kidnappers-receive-168m-bitcoin-ransom-from-billionaire-yuk-kwan
======
celticninja
Well those coins are going to be watched and watched and watched, of course
that doesnt mean anything will come of it but they will be followed for a long
time to come.

